# Millennium/g2/g2c



## Hightopfade (Apr 22, 2020)

_Are the barrels in millennium/g2/g2c interchangeable_


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably, but don't take my word for it. I would contact Taurus on that one. They are pretty much, minus the key lock, the same pistol.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Probably, but don't take my word for it. I would contact Taurus on that one. They are pretty much, minus the key lock, the same pistol.


+1


----------

